# Expansion of Services



## Sooner (Feb 1, 2008)

I am thinking about expanding our services offered to include power washing. There have been a few situations recently where I have alerted a property manager to graffiti on their building or sidewalks getting unsightly due to increased seasonal traffic and they say "Can you do it?" I hate having to say no. I think offering this service will be a good source of additional income as well as make us more valuable to our current sweeping clients. Has anyone else had this experience? Are you glad that you did/didn't do it?


----------

